# My new lil Girl, Franki!!



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Im am definately excited! All my "Hanna" puppies have found their new homes, along with Hanna, herself. So I decided I had room for a new addition. I went back to the yard I got Kruger off of and got a female I named Miss Frankinstein AKA Franki!

Franki's Sire
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [383757] :: FORDS BOOTH

Franki's Dam
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [282283] :: SANDERS BJ

Kruger's Sire
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [323763] :: STOREY'S POORMAN

Kruger's Dam
Sander's Bonez... Can't find her, but I am about to send off for his pedigree. So Ill know a little more then.

I think im on my way to something good  Any tips or background info on these bloodlines is welcome


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Who was hanna and why did you rehome her? just confused I thought you just got a puppy a couple months back ? did you have a litter? lol confused. congrats on the new pup though


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I practically rescued Hanna. I seen her condition before her ped. A friend told me about a guy she knew trying to get rid of a good Carver bred female who had been bred to a heavy Carver male for good price. I was interested. And Stupid. This bred female, Hanna, was pretty far from where I live, so my friend went and bought her for me and met me halfway with her for a pup out of the litter. Hanna looked terrible when I first saw her. My friend said she didn't know hanna was in that kind of condition and that she wasn't going to leave her there no matter what. I felt bad for the poor dog, and wasn't going to dump hanna on my friend after the effort and help she put forth in getting Hanna for me and keeping her overnight. So I took the skinny heavy heavy prego dog home and she had her pups two nights later. After I sent in for her and the pups papers I was pretty disapointed in what I got back, and Hanna wasn't the dog I had thought her to be. Another good friend of mind had recently had his APBT pass away, and he wanted another dog, but didn't want a puppy. So I gave him Hanna. She looks soo much better now. And as for her pups.. They all have their homes too.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Heavy need boudreux blood. Wish I new more about each kennel name there. Sorry. But look to be nice bred dogs.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanx Rudy.. Are you saying they need boudreux blood?


----------

